# What makes you feel awesome?



## PrincessAmanda (Jan 22, 2016)

What makes you feel awesome? Nothing quite makes me feel as amazing as a new hair style. So that being said I got my hair done tonight and feel so Amazing!! I felt like sharing. 

Share what makes you feel awesome!

:wubu::smitten: 

View attachment IMG_3657.JPG


View attachment IMG_3661.JPG


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 23, 2016)

I love the new style! You look really great! :bow:


----------



## PrincessAmanda (Jan 23, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> I love the new style! You look really great! :bow:



Thanks!! Its much shorter than I'm used to but I love it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2016)

You are so cute Amanda!

The idea of being able to file my tax return soon makes me feel awesome


----------



## PrincessAmanda (Jan 23, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are so cute Amanda!


Thanks!!



The idea of being able to file my tax return soon makes me feel awesome :D[/QUOTE said:


> Yes!! I love tax time!! I love feeling like I've outsmarted the government, even a little bit


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jun 16, 2016)

A customer requested that we create 45 pieces of artwork for the set of a new movie that is being made.


----------



## Sculptor (Oct 10, 2016)

Listening to waves hush me to sleep and never feeling the same desire to impress anyone that's been almost crippling for other people; the only anxiousness I've always felt all my life is in needing everything all at once absolutely right now... nothing ever happens soon enough for me... and the water reads my mind and responds in an uninterruptible mantra of "shhhh... shhh... shhh... shhhhut the hell up." 
Ahhh, so peaceful


----------



## Leem (Oct 10, 2016)

I volunteer at a local soup kitchen/homeless shelter. I always feel good on the way home. I feel like I've made a difference even if only in a small way to some one else's life.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 11, 2016)

Sculptor said:


> never feeling the same desire to impress anyone that's been almost crippling for other people



I think you may have discovered the Secret of Happiness. Congratulations! From your posts, I'd say it couldn't have happened to a nicer person.


----------



## SecretlyaKitten (Oct 11, 2016)

YOUR HAIR AND EYES ARE AMAZING :smitten:

Hmm . . . the wind. I love the wind. It sings to my soul and makes me feel alive.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 29, 2016)

On the way home in my Jeep. I get to an intersection and cars are blocking the turning lane. No curb too high, no sidewalk too small An awesome feeling of freedom!


----------



## Fleur (Dec 1, 2016)

When I say something funny and people start laugh or smile, even better if they are kinda sad and I make them happy again. &#9825;
Or when I can express my softness in a hug and it seems the person hugging me can't stop because I am too soft and cuddly :smitten:


----------



## Leem (Dec 28, 2016)

I love sitting cozily under an afghan with the lights off looking at the tree, all the candles lit, with a glass of wine and just thinking or not thinking.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 29, 2016)

Just helped a woman out this morning when no one else could seem to figure it out. I won't go into details, but being able to do that just made me feel very useful and in turn awesome


----------



## Leem (Jan 4, 2017)

Getting my closet fully cleaned and organized. Donating the unused clothing and other items. It gives me a clean fresh feeling. (I say without meaning to sound like a feminine hygiene product ad)


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 4, 2017)

Leem said:


> Getting my closet fully cleaned and organized. Donating the unused clothing and other items. It gives me a clean fresh feeling. (I say without meaning to sound like a feminine hygiene product ad)


 
lol! I know exactly what you mean


----------



## ssflbelle (Jan 7, 2017)

Leem said:


> Getting my closet fully cleaned and organized. Donating the unused clothing and other items. It gives me a clean fresh feeling. (I say without meaning to sound like a feminine hygiene product ad)



Yep cleaning out that closet sure is a wonderful feeling. I just did it this week. 

@Sculptor I agree falling asleep with the ocean waves is a great feeling too. I can also relate to the wanting everything now statement.


----------



## Leem (Jan 19, 2017)

When it has been rainy, cloudy and dark for a week and then the sun breaks through the clouds as you leave from work. You get to go on a sunny walk with the dog. The spirits just get lifted from the warmth of the sun on your face.


----------



## Tad (Jan 20, 2017)

Leem said:


> When it has been rainy, cloudy and dark for a week and then the sun breaks through the clouds as you leave from work. You get to go on a sunny walk with the dog. The spirits just get lifted from the warmth of the sun on your face.



Sounds excellent


----------



## sexybbw4u (Mar 20, 2017)

Losing weight.....


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Mar 22, 2017)

When I make my husband laugh,it's stupid and very simple.Just makes me happy and really just makes my day.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 22, 2017)

When I find pantyhose that actually fit.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 23, 2017)

Tracii said:


> When I find pantyhose that actually fit.



That's true, but I bet cake makes you feel even more awesome. *poke*


----------



## Tracii (Mar 23, 2017)

Cake is always good and you should know Miss beer belly *poke poke poke*
Cake AND ice cream is awesome too.


----------



## Christoo (Mar 27, 2017)

Leem said:


> I volunteer at a local soup kitchen/homeless shelter. I always feel good on the way home. I feel like I've made a difference even if only in a small way to some one else's life.



That is nice!!!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 1, 2017)

Cake AND ice cream are pretty awesome,this is very true!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 1, 2017)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Cake AND ice cream are pretty awesome,this is very true!



They sure are!


----------



## Leem (May 26, 2017)

So I tend to be a procrastinator. Rarely is something done ahead of time. I don't quite go up to the last second, like I did in college, but I do tend to have to stay up later than I want to finish something on time. 

I have three big items due at work next Friday and amazingly I finished them up a week ahead of time. This so rarely happens it is like seeing a unicorn and a leprechaun at the same time. You start to think you must be dreaming. Not only are all three things done, but I have actually gone over them several times with a fine tooth comb. I just can't believe it. 

Happy dance and an extra slice of cake


----------



## plushkitty (May 29, 2017)

Baking for other people, particularly those with allergies or food intolerances, and watching their happy faces as they eat makes me feel awesome.  Dairy free? Gluten free? Egg free? I can do that and make it taste delicious for the poor souls who can't just go buy cookies or cake when they're craving it.


----------



## Tracii (May 29, 2017)

When I get all the days work done a few hours before quitting time.
That way I can get the secretaries started on the next days work LOL 
It pays to be the exc secretary.LOLOL


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 30, 2017)

Tracii said:


> When I get all the days work done a few hours before quitting time.
> That way I can get the secretaries started on the next days work LOL
> It pays to be the exc secretary.LOLOL


 
Must be nice


----------



## traceg (May 30, 2017)

How about a full belly?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 2, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> Baking for other people, particularly those with allergies or food intolerances, and watching their happy faces as they eat makes me feel awesome.  Dairy free? Gluten free? Egg free? I can do that and make it taste delicious for the poor souls who can't just go buy cookies or cake when they're craving it.



That is fabulous. My husband has major lactose issues, even with those enzyme tablets, so for our occasional pastry _needs_ or for birthdays cakes we would go to a local vegan bakery. I'm not lactose intolerant or even a vegetarian, but their stuff was better than anything I've tasted. It broke our hearts when they had to close. Since then, I've had some success with baking my own vegan cakes but we don't have a mixer, so it's pretty labor intensive. Between that and some carpal tunnel/arthritis in my hands, it has to be a _really_ special occasion (almost never) for me to bake.

Watercolor painting makes me feel awesome. Listening to music.. movement/exercise.. a clean house. My husband, kitties.. the sun..standing outside during stormy, windy weather (this pleasure almost got me hit with a piece of siding when I stood on my porch during a tornado watch, but it was exhilarating). 

I guess it goes without saying orgasms make me feel awesome. 
Save​


----------



## plushkitty (Jun 2, 2017)

ThatFatGirl said:


> That is fabulous. My husband has major lactose issues, even with those enzyme tablets, so for our occasional pastry _needs_ or for birthdays cakes we would go to a local vegan bakery. I'm not lactose intolerant or even a vegetarian, but their stuff was better than anything I've tasted. It broke our hearts when they had to close. Since then, I've had some success with baking my own vegan cakes but we don't have a mixer, so it's pretty labor intensive. Between that and some carpal tunnel/arthritis in my hands, it has to be a _really_ special occasion (almost never) for me to bake.



I feel you, my sister has migraines triggered by milk products. So I bake dessert whenever we have family gatherings. Oil-based cakes (no butter, just vegetable oil) are typically way easier to do without a mixer than butter-based cakes. And coconut milk is a great replacement for whole milk or half-and-half! (EDIT: An immersion blender makes short work of mixing up the coconut milk, it's kind of chunky right out of the can.) Coconut cream is a little harder to find but you can use it in place of heavy whipping cream. Finally, check out Jewish kosher cake recipes. They know how to do dairy-free baking very well.

A couple of my favorites:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/double-deep-chocolate-hanukkah-layer-cake-387493
(this one is also excellent with raspberry jam between the layers)

http://sallysbakingaddiction.com/2015/03/23/my-favorite-carrot-cake-recipe/

A food processor makes shredding the carrots and chopping the nuts easy peasy.  I don't think you can do a traditional frosting without a mixer, not with carpal tunnel and arthritis, but you could bake it in a tube pan or Bundt pan and top it with a nice glaze. I bake many of my cakes that way because my mom and sister aren't big fans of frosting. If you ever do get a mixer I have a great vegan cooked flour frosting recipe!


----------



## Fantasist (Jun 6, 2017)

:happy:Warm baths, cuddles, sleeping in, the words "all you can eat"


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 7, 2017)

"Sleep" Lavender Vanilla body lotion. I feel so soft and relaxed


----------



## ampleauroradelicatefame (Jun 9, 2017)

Awww you look so cute! I love getting my hair done too, it just makes me feel so confident haha


----------



## sexybbw4u (Jun 26, 2017)

*I big slice of Jersey Boardwalk Pizza.... *


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 26, 2017)

sexybbw4u said:


> *I big slice of Jersey Boardwalk Pizza.... *



Definitely pizza!


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 12, 2017)

Doing hands-on volunteer activities and seeing the positive impact right on the spot gives me a great feeling. One of the absolute best experiences I've had was volunteering at a Missionaries of Charity nursing home and hospice in DC, helping Mother Teresa's nuns with simple tasks such as hanging laundry, feeding chickens, mopping floors, and serving residents Saturday lunch. I've never felt so joyful and grounded.

Unfortunately, though, I more often seem to end up volunteering on committees and project teams these days. It feels too much like my everyday work and doesn't feed the soul in the same way.


----------



## GummyBear (Jun 1, 2018)

I love brightening people's day. Making someone else briefly happy or happy through the rest of there day, makes me feel awesome!


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 6, 2018)

GummyBear said:


> I love brightening people's day. Making someone else briefly happy or happy through the rest of there day, makes me feel awesome!


Thanks for reviving this great thread!


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 6, 2018)

Getting my hair done is my awesome place. I get hugs from the owner’s wife, they all know my name and are very accommodating for me. This last trip was an 8 hour take me from highlighted chocolate and caramel to blond blond. Next step is a metallic lavendar.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 6, 2018)

Nothing has changed since 6/26/17... 

Definitely pizza!!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 7, 2018)

So much blonde!! I love it.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 17, 2018)

Having enough energy to do a full face of makeup and nailing an assignment from my boss.


----------



## GummyBear (Aug 4, 2018)

I really enjoy helping people who struggle to have a voice!


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 10, 2018)

When I make something, and it comes out exactly as I wanted it to. Especially if I winged it and did it without a pattern, instructions, or a tutorial.


----------



## Nina Phoenix (Feb 11, 2019)

I just brought a new guitar so hopefully that makes me feel good soon


----------



## Tracii (Feb 11, 2019)

I feel you Nina. I feel great when I get a new or used guitar.
I recently bought a used Gibson Les Paul in a silver burst color.


----------



## 1claire (Feb 13, 2019)

I love singing for my Nana, she always says that among her grandchild I have the sweetest voice. She is getting old but remains to be the same in making all her grandchild special in her own way.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 13, 2019)

How sweet claire


----------



## FleurBleu (Feb 14, 2019)

I've just finished an acrylic painting that involves a lot of gold and I keep finding the glitter I used everywhere. That always makes me smile


----------



## agnieszka (Feb 17, 2019)

on crappy, lonely evenings- a cup of earl grey and a good book


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 17, 2019)

The fact that my mother in law made a cheesecake and delivered it specifically “for me”!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 21, 2019)

AmandaLynn said:


> Nothing has changed since 6/26/17...
> 
> Definitely pizza!!


If it is a pepperoni pizza, surely YES!!!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 21, 2019)

Believe it or not, talking to old ladies, just chatting, and then "Have a great day!" I lost my mom not too long ago.


----------



## Tad (Oct 21, 2019)

Voting! Always put a pop in my step, even when I'm not crazy about the choices.

And my fellow Canadians, most of you have time still, so if you haven't already please go out and vote!

(No vote, no complaints, eh?)


----------



## Shotha (Oct 22, 2019)

Tad said:


> Voting!



Yes, I love voting. I think that Voting is my religion. I always volunteer to work for my favourite candidates election campaigns, like I did for two Labour candidates in our local elections, which finished just over a week ago. We had a great election results night barbecue, our two candidates were elected and the work is over and successful. That's real Dolce Far Niente!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 22, 2019)

Smiling at strangers and hoping that my random smile makes them happy in their day. A little twee, but I don't care.


----------



## landshark (Oct 22, 2019)

littlefairywren said:


> Smiling at strangers and hoping that my random smile makes them happy in their day. A little twee, but I don't care.



You’d be amazed the difference that can make.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 22, 2019)

littlefairywren said:


> Smiling at strangers and hoping that my random smile makes them happy in their day. A little twee, but I don't care.



Random acts of kindness, including smiles. Smiles are infectious. So, when you smile at someone, you give them happiness.


----------



## Jay78 (Oct 24, 2019)

littlefairywren said:


> Smiling at strangers and hoping that my random smile makes them happy in their day. A little twee, but I don't care.


A small gesture that could change the world!


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Oct 25, 2019)

I smile and joke with strangers and other people I encounter, act goofy and make them laugh. That’s its own reward. So when I was in the hospital last July I was the same way. I overheard my nurse talking about me and said “he’s such a sweet guy”.


----------

